# Cold, Wet, Monday Morning Bulls



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Not the best weather this morning, but didn't want to miss the chance to fish with former area resident, friend and pastor Dan Sexton. Wind was blowing out of the North and we got a little wet, but, thank God, a productive outing. Dan caught a couple of Bulls and the biggest at around 36 inches. The others were similar in size, but a little smaller. All caught long on frozen shrimp and live fleas. The hot rod today was my new 13' Tommy Farmer Carolina Cast Pro (thanks JC) paired with a bone stock Abu Garcia Ambassadeur 6500 C3 (thanks Sawyer). Dan was stoked, and that's all that mattered.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Beautiful C3 there Joe. Must have been a good friend that hooked ya up with that one.  

Way to get out there in the cold & put the heat on 'em!


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Landing those fish, who noticed the weather?! Nice catch!


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

super fish....just curious how far out were they?

doggfish

your best friend you have never met


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice reds!!! when the fish r biting the weather is always good!!!!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

doggfish said:


> ....just curious how far out were they?


I would guess close to 100 yards. There was an incoming tide and I was fishing just inside the bar brake.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Go Joe !


----------



## Smittenheimer (Feb 2, 2015)

Pompano Joe. First off very nice fish. Second, I was told you fix reels and also sell rods and reels. I have a pen 113 I think that's what it is. It needs some work. I was wondering if you could take a look at it for me and see what you could do. I'm also looking for a few combos to purchase. If you could assist me I would greatly appreciate it. 
Thanks, Chris


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Good way to break in a new rod joe


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Smittenheimer said:


> Pompano Joe. First off very nice fish. Second, I was told you fix reels and also sell rods and reels. I have a pen 113 I think that's what it is. It needs some work. I was wondering if you could take a look at it for me and see what you could do. I'm also looking for a few combos to purchase. If you could assist me I would greatly appreciate it.
> Thanks, Chris


Give me a call Chris…I'll be glad to help. 850-516-2409


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

jcallaham said:


> Good way to break in a new rod joe


My favorite rods always come from you! Love the length with the softer tip.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Great job on landing those Bulls there Joe. Always nice to see photos of the catch. I can't wait to get started fishing this year...


----------

